
Ask HN: What educational YouTube channels do you watch? - j4yav
There are a few I&#x27;m a big fan of:<p>- LindyBeige for European history told in a funny way. His extended stories are amazing (most recent was Last Charge of the Light Horse)
- Journey to the Microcosmos for amazingly shot videos of the microscopic world with interesting voiceovers
- Technology Connections for interesting tangents about technology from a (funny) pedant with strong opinions about all kinds of things
- Ben Eater for building an entire computer starting with logic gates, and also a nice 6502 series
- Cody&#x27;s Lab for all kinds of strange things, most recently mushroom growing, told by someone passionate about it<p>Others worth mentioning but sometimes hit or miss for me are PBS Eons and PBS Space Time, Half as Interesting, Kurzgesat, Kings and Generals, Invicta, LGR, 8 bit guy, Strange Parts, N-O-D-E.<p>I&#x27;m always on the hunt for more great interesting channels like these, and always love sharing the ones I&#x27;ve found.
======
chris-orgmenta
\- Stefan Milo (Anthropology): [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ9jWH_8tJ-
Nmaj8dSQdEYA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ9jWH_8tJ-Nmaj8dSQdEYA)

\- The Tim Traveller (History):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2LVhJH_9cT2XKp0VAfsKOQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2LVhJH_9cT2XKp0VAfsKOQ)

\- Numberphile (Mathematics):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A)

\- Practical Engineering (Engineering / Sciences):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMOqf8ab-42UUQIdVoKwjlQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMOqf8ab-42UUQIdVoKwjlQ)

\- Smarter every day (Engineering/General):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA)

\- Objectivity (Sciences):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtwKon9qMt5YLVgQt1tvJKg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtwKon9qMt5YLVgQt1tvJKg)

\- Every frame a painting (Film):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjFqcJQXGZ6T6sxyFB-5i6A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjFqcJQXGZ6T6sxyFB-5i6A)
(No longer active)

\- Primitive Technology:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

\- Domain of Science:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxqAWLTk1CmBvZFPzeZMd9A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxqAWLTk1CmBvZFPzeZMd9A)

\- BPS.Space (Rocketry):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCILl8ozWuxnFYXIe2svjHhg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCILl8ozWuxnFYXIe2svjHhg)

\- Moth Light Media (Biology):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOh5Ht3eB4914hMUfJkKa9g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOh5Ht3eB4914hMUfJkKa9g)

------
fuzxi
Tom Scott
[https://www.youtube.com/user/enyay](https://www.youtube.com/user/enyay)

He has a series called "Things You Might Not Know", where he spends 5-10
minutes talking about some interesting oddity or other, often but not always
computing-related.

------
millettjon
The Biggest Ideas in the Universe A physics tour de force by Sean Carroll
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI09kat_GeI&list=PLrxfgDEc2N...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI09kat_GeI&list=PLrxfgDEc2NxZJcWcrxH3jyjUUrJlnoyzX)

------
ireflect
Tech Ingredients
[https://www.youtube.com/c/TechIngredients](https://www.youtube.com/c/TechIngredients)

Applied Science
[https://www.youtube.com/c/AppliedScience](https://www.youtube.com/c/AppliedScience)

Essential Craftsman (Construction)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/essentialcraftsman](https://www.youtube.com/c/essentialcraftsman)

Practical Engineering (civil engineering)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/PracticalEngineeringChannel](https://www.youtube.com/c/PracticalEngineeringChannel)

Adam Neely (music geekery)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/AdamNeely](https://www.youtube.com/c/AdamNeely)

Other favourites that are less science/education:

Scary Pockets (Funk covers with top tier musicianship and production values)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-2JUs_G21BrJ0efehwGkUw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-2JUs_G21BrJ0efehwGkUw)

VASAviation (air traffic / radar of recent aviation events)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/VASAviation](https://www.youtube.com/c/VASAviation)

------
sharmi
PBS Eons (Paleontology) Fall of Civilizations
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT6Y5JJPKe_JDMivpKgVXew](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT6Y5JJPKe_JDMivpKgVXew))
EyeWitness (TV-Series I watched as a kid)
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEBTfxJ13zkpZVbZTF3aukg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEBTfxJ13zkpZVbZTF3aukg))
Physics Girl
([https://www.youtube.com/user/physicswoman](https://www.youtube.com/user/physicswoman))
SciShow
([https://www.youtube.com/user/scishow](https://www.youtube.com/user/scishow))
Extra History
([https://www.youtube.com/user/ExtraCreditz](https://www.youtube.com/user/ExtraCreditz))
The Royal Institution
([https://www.youtube.com/user/TheRoyalInstitution](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheRoyalInstitution))

------
abhiminator
Other commenters have pretty much mentioned all of the interesting channels
that I consume out there, so I'll add a couple more educational channels I
find interesting:

* What I've Learned (science behind health and fitness) --[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqYPhGiB9tkShZorfgcL2lA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqYPhGiB9tkShZorfgcL2lA)

* Lemmino (general stuff) -- [https://www.youtube.com/lemmino](https://www.youtube.com/lemmino)

* Wendover Productions (aviation/transportation/logistics) -- [https://www.youtube.com/user/Wendoverproductions](https://www.youtube.com/user/Wendoverproductions)

* Second Thought (general trivia) -- [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJm2TgUqtK1_NLBrjNQ1P-w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJm2TgUqtK1_NLBrjNQ1P-w)

------
slmjkdbtl
Jonathan Blow
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888](https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888)

Sean Barrett
[https://www.youtube.com/user/silverspaceship](https://www.youtube.com/user/silverspaceship)

Eskil Steenberg
[https://www.youtube.com/user/eskilsteenberg](https://www.youtube.com/user/eskilsteenberg)

Bisqwit
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit](https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit)

------
stakkur
* Like Stories of Old

* Mike Zamansky (Emacs)

* Podcastage (How to podcast)

* Stumpy Nubs (woodworking)

* Alliterative (etymology)

* Better Than Yesterday

* After Skool

* patrickJMT (math)

* Dr. Tracey Marks (mental health)

------
adoxyz
Khan Academy is required watching:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy](https://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy)

Shameless plug for Dev (mostly Go and NextJS tutorials):
[https://www.youtube.com/c/adoxyz](https://www.youtube.com/c/adoxyz)

------
ivan1783
I am into metal work, wood work, electronics, climbing. My favorite channels
are:

-AvE (electronics, metalwork, tools)

-Laura Kampf (design, metalwork, woodwork)

-Alec Steel (metalwork/blacksmithing)

-Matt Estlea (woodwork)

-This old tony (machining, metalwork)

-Magnus Mitbo (climbing)

-Игорь Негода (in russian, but has english subs, machining, metalwork)

-Fireball tool (machining, metalwork, invention)

------
interrupt_
Veritasium
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA))

------
Mayzie
> \- LindyBeige for European history told in a funny way. His extended stories
> are amazing (most recent was Last Charge of the Light Horse)

Worth noting also that Lindybeige is a climate change denier.

------
tmaly
MrBettsClass for high school history.

Nextlesson.com my channel for teaching kids how to program in Scratch

------
probinso
Simon's institute for hard math and computer science

One brown two blue

Sexplanations

~~~
keynan
_3Blue1Brown_

~~~
probinso
Same thing

------
downshun
Edutainment

------
krapp
Rare Earth[0] Travel and history

Displaced Gamers[1] Programming and classic game architecture

Game Maker's Toolkit[2] Game development

Techmoan[3] Retro computers

Technology Connections[4] Retro hardware

Thomas Game Docs[5] Game design and theory

TB Skyen[6] Character design, writing

12 Tone[7] Music theory

Pad Chennington[8] Vaporwave and underground music

Filmmaker IQ [9] Filmmaking and history

Drachinifel [10] BOATS

GDC [11] Game Developers Conference

Oddity Archive [12] film and tv ephemera

[0][https://www.youtube.com/user/ColChrisHadfield](https://www.youtube.com/user/ColChrisHadfield)

[1][https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWoSKWs8h6lFdiEDAjuIfpA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWoSKWs8h6lFdiEDAjuIfpA)

[2][https://www.youtube.com/user/McBacon1337](https://www.youtube.com/user/McBacon1337)

[3][https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5I2hjZYiW9gZPVkvzM8_Cw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5I2hjZYiW9gZPVkvzM8_Cw)

[4][https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q)

[5][https://www.youtube.com/c/ThomasGameDocs](https://www.youtube.com/c/ThomasGameDocs)

[6][https://www.youtube.com/user/TBSkyen](https://www.youtube.com/user/TBSkyen)

[7][https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTUtqcDkzw7bisadh6AOx5w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTUtqcDkzw7bisadh6AOx5w)

[8][https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH4dD2XaQGE6OIG3avq5Sjw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH4dD2XaQGE6OIG3avq5Sjw)

[9][https://www.youtube.com/c/FilmmakerIQ/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/FilmmakerIQ/videos)

[10][https://www.youtube.com/user/Drachinifel](https://www.youtube.com/user/Drachinifel)

[11][https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0JB7TSe49lg56u6qH8y_MQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0JB7TSe49lg56u6qH8y_MQ)

[12][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q-EeKznZyY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q-EeKznZyY)

